# C'est "moi" qui l'ai fait !



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

Si c'est pas la grande classe, je sais pas ce que c'est  :style: :


----------



## turnover (16 Septembre 2004)

Superbe rideau    Comment t'as fait ?   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

Ouah... la classe...   Mais t'as la tête coupée... :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Superbe rideau    Comment t'as fait ?   :love:




Tain c'est cool, toi tu as l'oeil au moins, y en a ils m'auraient parlé de mon tshirt je suis sûr !


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouah... la classe...   Mais t'as la tête coupée... :mouais:




Mais...  Je suis comme ça dans la vie aussi...


----------



## turnover (16 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tain c'est cool, toi tu as l'oeil au moins, y en a ils m'auraient parlé de mon tshirt je suis sûr !


Ah oui ... Ben comment t'as fait pour qu'il soit si blanc ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

... moi j'en veux un même mais avec "nase" dessus !!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

pourquoi les jambes elles bougent pas ??


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ... Ben comment t'as fait pour qu'il soit si blanc ??



En fait je mets un peu de plomb dans ma machine pour que le blanc soit plus blanc que blanc


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi j'en veux un même mais avec "nase" dessus !!!!!   :love:  :love:


 "Nase" avec la celebre virgule dessous ??


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais...  Je suis comme ça dans la vie aussi...



Mais... alors... tu baves par où?


----------



## turnover (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi les jambes elles bougent pas ??


Il a déjà perdu sa tête à force de la bouger comme ça !!! Il a simplement peur de eprdre le reste ...


----------



## nato kino (16 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tain c'est cool, toi tu as l'oeil au moins, y en a ils m'auraient parlé de mon tshirt je suis sûr !



On distingue les bretelles de ton soutien gorges en dessous !!  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais... alors... tu baves par où?



A ton avis ?  :hein:  :rose:


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On distingue les bretelles de ton soutien gorges en dessous !!  :rateau:





Ah oui effectivement zut... :rose: Faudrait que je sois plus vigilant avant de mettre des images en ligne moi...   


Vous avez remarqué aussi la pose cowboy ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Y'a quoi de nouveau dans "La Redoute" de cette saison ??


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

Bah le tshirt que je porte


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Faudra redresser le cadre a bougies a ta gauche, c'est pas droit


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faudra redresser le cadre a bougies a ta gauche, c'est pas droit



Ah non, erreur, c'est la porte et moi... :rose:


----------



## molgow (16 Septembre 2004)

Dans le même genre, on a ça en Suisse :


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

ca va je laisse passer alors... 

Par contre c'est quoi ce petit trou dans le mur justement au dessus des bougies ??


----------



## turnover (16 Septembre 2004)




----------



## turnover (16 Septembre 2004)

rhoo il l'a dit avant que je poste mon image


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre, on a ça en Suisse :



Pas mal, j'ai plus qu'à tirer le mien à 2000 exemplaires et à le vendre, parce que là il vaut encore un peu cher...


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca va je laisse passer alors...
> 
> Par contre c'est quoi ce petit trou dans le mur justement au dessus des bougies ??




AH AH AH !    

Bande de nazes ! C'est pas un trou c'est un tableau !!!  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2004)

Un JPTK dans l'arêne


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

Alors elles sont où les murènes aujourd'hui ! Appelez-moi Gribouille tout de suite !


----------



## nato kino (16 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez remarqué aussi la pose cowboy ?



« Dieu aime l'Amérique. D'ailleurs IL est américain ! » :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2004)

Comme quoi quand on dit que Dieu a créé le bon, la bête et le truand, que même les pires fléaux ont leurs raisons d'être, que le bush, la forêt et le désert sont nés de ses mains, je suppose que c'est vrai.


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

le bête et le truand c'est Bush filston et popa ca non ??


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2004)

Pile poil !


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> « Dieu aime l'Amérique. D'ailleurs IL est américain ! » :mouais:


 C'est pô moi qui l'ai fait


----------



## Bilbo (23 Septembre 2004)

La Redoute, Les 3 Suisses et Charlie Hebdo. Pas l'ombre d'un quotidien dans la pile. JPTK doit s'informer en regardant Claire Chazal le soir à vingt heures. On sent l'homme viril qui vit avec son temps. 

 




À+


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2004)

Ptit con va    

J'ai pas la télé ou du moins j'ai pas d'antenne, j'ai po trouvé le trou. Charlie Hebdo, je le lis pas, je l'achète c'est tout, c'est quand j'ai des amis de gauche qui viennent, ça fait bien, d'ailleurs j'ai aussi "minute" au cas où...    :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (23 Septembre 2004)

pas mal du tout, mais dis-moi : 
- t'as quoi comme imprimante j'en ai cramé deux en essayant de personnaliser des t-shirts 
- le poney, hum comment dire, il parait pas... enfin... pas complet tu vois ? c'est fait exprès ?
 :hein:    :rose:


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

le poney M ??? 

Je suis deja dehors


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - le poney, hum comment dire, il parait pas... enfin... pas complet tu vois ? c'est fait exprès ?
> :hein:    :rose:



Bah ouai gros malin, ah moins que toi, t'es déjà vu les couilles du PUMA peut-être ??  :love: 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> pas mal du tout, mais dis-moi :
> - t'as quoi comme imprimante j'en ai cramé deux en essayant de personnaliser des t-shirts



Bah l'imprimer c'est pas le problème, j'y ai déjà fait, c'est plutôt le transférer qui est galère je trouve, mais bon pas tant que ça en fait.
Mais là je l'ai fait faire chez un "pro"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

vous êtes TOUS de grands jaloux !!!!!!

le t-shirts  n'est pas moche et PUIS

vous avez remarqué la propreté?

tout est blanc , tout est PROPRE , pas une trace, pas une tache


bravooooooo


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

c'est louche ça.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est louche ça.



non non avec Graphic Converter on fait ça très bien
 :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...
> t'as quoi comme imprimante j'en ai cramé deux en essayant de personnaliser des t-shirts
> ...




Heu, si je peux me permettre, faut pas introduire le ticheurte directement dans l'imprimante, c'est pas étudié pour...    

Bravo JPTK.. moi je verrais bien le même avec "putois"... comme ça quand il est crade et qu'il sent mauvais, tu dis que c'est l'animal sur le ticheurte qui en est responsable...


----------



## quetzalk (23 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Heu, si je peux me permettre, faut pas introduire le ticheurte directement dans l'imprimante, c'est pas étudié pour...



aaaaaaaah c'est pour ça que le support technique ils arrêtaient pas de se marrer au téléphone ? enfin non ça c'était la fois où j'ai voulu personnaliser le capot de la 206 ? je sais plus...  :rateau:


----------



## heroe (23 Septembre 2004)

ça me rappel les commentaires de Jean Rochefort


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappel les commentaires de Jean Rochefort



Je me demandais le rapport entre cette phrase et ce thread... :mouais: mais ça y est j'ai trouvé, le Poney et donc le cheval et les commentaires poétiques du charmant Jean Rochefort sur le sport Hippique.   

Bon sinon je préfère finalement cette version :


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas la grande classe, je sais pas ce que c'est  :style: :


 en tt cas, j'adore la déco chez toi  :love:

qq chose me dit que tu dois être branché "kitsch 70's" :love:


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Yep je suis autant 70 que 2004. Le look underground 70 et Kubrickien est celui que je préfère.

En tout cas, je suis aussi très terroir et vieilles poutres en chêne, mais bon comme c'est pas le même prix, bah je me rabats sur les 70's et les 1ers PINK FLOYD !

Sinon plus tard, dans ma maison que j'aurais, ça pourra faire un subtile mélange. Un peu de brique du nord et de fer forgé, du 70's kitch barré sous acid bien underground, du chêne et du carrelage d'époque et pi vala


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

En tout cas certains d'entre vous on fait les marioles et je préfère taire les noms... 

*BILBO !!!*

... en remarquant que j'étais un fan des 3 suisses, de la redoute, de charlie hebdo et de minute  mais personne n'a remarqué mes numéros du monde diplomatique et mon encyclopédie universelle mondiale en 24 volumes !  :hein:  :mouais: 

Bande de nases comme dirait the DUKE ! (et non pas "the dude" comme il dit  )


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon je préfère finalement cette version :




Moi aussi !!   :love:   :style:


----------



## FANREM (24 Septembre 2004)

Super ton tee-shirt

Des pubs nazes, des t-shirts super,
Ca me rappelle quelque chose

Ah oui !!!!!


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Excellent, merci pour le lien, je les contact !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Et le mien, lé pas bien le mien ? (bon c'est pas qui l'ai fait mais c'est moi qui le porte !)


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et le mien, lé pas bien le mien ? (bon c'est pas qui l'ai fait mais c'est moi qui le porte !)



T'as pris des leçons «Comment faire exploser sa boîte à MP» chez Nexka?


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

Tient Lorna, tu vas sans doutes pouvoir me repondre.

Que penses tu de ce qu'il y a ecrit sur ton t shirt ???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient Lorna, tu vas sans doutes pouvoir me repondre.
> 
> Que penses tu de ce qu'il y a ecrit sur ton t shirt ???



perso je trouve ça drole, un peu d'auto dérision ne fait pas de mal ! 

(ps : oui je sais ce que ça veut dire )


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

Je demande parce que je trouve ca un peu.... (ouais on va dire que j'suis vieux jeu) provoc' grassouillette

enfin c'pas evident a expliquer, mais j'trouve pas ca super correct quoi (ca n'engage vraiment que moi la dessus, je ne pousse a rien  )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je demande parce que je trouve ca un peu.... (ouais on va dire que j'suis vieux jeu) provoc' grassouillette
> 
> enfin c'pas evident a expliquer, mais j'trouve pas ca super correct quoi (ca n'engage vraiment que moi la dessus, je ne pousse a rien  )



J'ai pas hésité longtemps pour l'acheter (à Barcelonne :love: ) ...la première fois que je l'ai mis j'avoue que je ne savais pas comment les gens allaient réagir (bon y'en à qui comprennent pas et me prennent pour superwoman  si :mouais: ), mais bon depuis que je l'ai (plus de deux ans) je le porte très régulièrement, et jamais eu de problème les gens sourient c'est tout et si Lo n'est pas loin je t'assure qu'il n'y à aucun mec qui vient m'embêter  
Et puis bon faut me voir avec ... 

perso, je trouve que de la provoc grasouillette c'est quand les nanas s'habillent avec des jupes ras la ... avec des décolletés jusqu'au nombril et un maquillage digne des peintres "matiéristes" ... enfin comme je dis c'est perso ! 


porter ce t-shirt avec mon sac "porn" tout en poussant une poussette (quand ma p'tiote était encore p'tiote) ça ne m'a pas posé de problème non plus ...


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas hésité longtemps pour l'acheter (à Barcelonne :love: ) ...la première fois que je l'ai mis j'avoue que je ne savais pas comment les gens allaient réagir (bon y'en à qui comprennent pas et me prennent pour superwoman  si :mouais: ), mais bon depuis que je l'ai (plus de deux ans) je le porte très régulièrement, et jamais eu de problème les gens sourient c'est tout et si Lo n'est pas loin je t'assure qu'il n'y à aucun mec qui vient m'embêter
> Et puis bon faut me voir avec ...
> 
> perso, je trouve que de la provoc grasouillette c'est quand les nanas s'habillent avec des jupes ras la ... avec des décolletés jusqu'au nombril et un maquillage digne des peintres "matiéristes" ... enfin comme je dis c'est perso !
> ...



Yep !   C'est aussi avoir le sens de l'humour et si j'étais une femme (ah si seulement) ça serait bien le genre de tshirt que je porterais pour revendiquer haut et fort mon statut de femme ! Foutre des coups de têtes à ceux qui prendrait mon tshirt 1er degré (pas le poney hein, le super bitch !) et des fous rires avec ceux que ça amuserait.

Il est vieux jeux le bassman, ouah grave...  :love:


----------



## woulf (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il est vieux jeux le bassman, ouah grave...  :love:



Ouais, Bassman vieux con et JPTK jeune con  

Les deux font la paire   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Les deux font la paire   :mouais:



Paire de quoi ?    

 merci JPTK pour ton soutien (qui à dit Georges ?   quoi ? JPTK s'appelle Georges ???   )


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas hésité longtemps pour l'acheter (à Barcelonne :love: ) ...la première fois que je l'ai mis j'avoue que je ne savais pas comment les gens allaient réagir (bon y'en à qui comprennent pas et me prennent pour superwoman  si :mouais: ), mais bon depuis que je l'ai (plus de deux ans) je le porte très régulièrement, et jamais eu de problème les gens sourient c'est tout et si Lo n'est pas loin je t'assure qu'il n'y à aucun mec qui vient m'embêter
> Et puis bon faut me voir avec ...
> 
> perso, je trouve que de la provoc grasouillette c'est quand les nanas s'habillent avec des jupes ras la ... avec des décolletés jusqu'au nombril et un maquillage digne des peintres "matiéristes" ... enfin comme je dis c'est perso !
> ...


 A Saint-Luc, y avait des gens avec des T-shirts qui tuaient :love:

yanna un ct "Barbie is a slut" , si j'avais su d'où il venait celui-là, j'aurais pas hésité une fois avant de l'acheter :love:


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, Bassman vieux con et JPTK jeune con
> 
> Les deux font la paire   :mouais:



Mais qui fait la bite ? C'est toi le loup nan ?    


Bon sinon moi c'est Benjamin, j'ai 12 ans je vous rappelle, des Georges de 12 ans c'est pas courant !  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2004)

Ca me rappelle un T-Shirt que je m'étais fait quand je faisais du surf. devant il y avait écrit "I Hate Surfers" et derrière "Shoot'em all!"


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Dommage que personne n'ait pris au pied de la lettre tes provocations !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas la grande classe, je sais pas ce que c'est :style: :


ça donne envie d'aller hurler dans les chiottes...


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça donne envie d'aller hurler dans les chiottes...


 c'est ça la grande classe !


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça la grande classe !


 A balle moi je dis! :love:


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2004)

Maintenant que je revois la photo, je me dis que le porte lumignon, il est quand même top.

Mais la grande question qui demeure c'est: ton tee shirt moche, il vient des 3 suisses ou de la redoute ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais la grande question qui demeure c'est: ton tee shirt moche, il vient des 3 suisses ou de la redoute ?



Du canard enchaîné voyons    :hein: :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (25 Septembre 2004)

on a toujours pas trouvé : le poney c'est symbole de quoi au fond ? hein ? Y sont ou les psycho du Bar ???


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> on a toujours pas trouvé : le poney c'est symbole de quoi au fond ? hein ? Y sont ou les psycho du Bar ???



Ca me rassure, je ne suis donc pas seul, et je crois que les autres font semblant de comprendre en fait


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> on a toujours pas trouvé : le poney c'est symbole de quoi au fond ? hein ? Y sont ou les psycho du Bar ???



Ils sont passés en tarif nuit  pourquoi ça gêne ?


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


 
 MWOUAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!
 EXCELLLEEEENT!!!
 ENÔÔÔRRRMMMEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



  :mouais:      

J'aurai pas fait mieux !!   :love:

_Ça va peut-être aider woulf, sait-on..._  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

Pas mal Poildep, on s'éloigne du concept mais pas mal !  C'est drôle en tout cas.   
Dommage que la poule ne semble pas vraiment être dans l'effort, je l'aurais bien vu à la chicken run et tu sais avec une patte en avant comme pour un saut de haie tu vois ? 

Je rappelle le concept pour ceux qui font semblant de rire parce qu'ils veulent être gentils avec moi pour pas me faire de peine ou ceux aussi qui craignent que je leur fracasse la tête avec une boîte de sardine millésimée   

Le concept est de parodier une marque dans le but de :

- Ressembler suffisamment à l'original pour créer un effet de surprise (j'ai pu voir que certain ne remarquaient rien, je parle pas de la vieille aveugle sourde du bas de la rue et de son mari qui lui ne voit même plus les logo hein...  :mouais: )
- Rendre ridicule la marque et casser le message à la con.
- Le vendre à Benoit délépine.
- Juste have a fun, and just dot it  :mouais:   

Exemple: Au club de boxe, les gamins me disaient :

-"ouahh pourquoi t'as un poney sur ton tshirt, c'est puma normalement ! C'est trop la teuhon un tshirt comme ça ! Puma ça fait style c'est la classe mais là tu passes pour un charclo nnan ? En fait tu te moques ? Mais pourquoi tu te moques des puma ??" 
- Bah je me moque pas des puma  mais c'est juste pour montrer que l'image d'une marque est suffisamment puissante pour que tu puisses passer pour un charclo avec un tshirt Leclerc alors que tu vas être normé, même pas style, avec un puma, c'est débile quoi.


Mais bon les autres avaient bien compris d'ailleurs tous n'arborent pas ostensiblement  des tshirts griffés quels qu'ils soient, même si c'est encore la norme, dans les esprits ça change, même les gamins voient bien qu'on se fout de leur gueule.

Que des clichés ici, mais c'est aussi la vie, la vraie, AUCHAN


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Exemple: Au club de boxe, les gamins me disaient :


 Moi je trouve que ca va bien "poule" pour un poid coq


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



 Il me le faut (coupe fille biensûr !) :love: :love: :love: ! Voilà un t-shirt pour moi !!!


----------



## quetzalk (25 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le concept est de parodier une marque dans le but de :
> 
> - Ressembler suffisamment à l'original pour créer un effet de surprise (j'ai pu voir que certain ne remarquaient rien, je parle pas de la vieille aveugle sourde du bas de la rue et de son mari qui lui ne voit même plus les logo hein...  :mouais: )
> - Rendre ridicule la marque et casser le message à la con.
> ...



Boris Vian disait : être ANTI-conformiste c'est exactement la même chose que d'ETRE conformiste...    . La voie que tu cherches petit scarabée n'est-elle pas plutôt dans le NON-conformisme c'est à dire éviter de te référencer toi-même (ben si...) par rapport à ce que tu n'aimes pas !!! Existes pour ce que tu es, pas par rapport à ce que tu n'es pas (suis-je clair... :sleep:   ), _parce que tu le vaux bien !_   !!!

Nan parce que vivant reclus dans mon 2 pièces du 12ème arrondissement, je n'ai pas la télé, je ne vais jamais à Auchan dans la vraie vie (je sais : ça suffit à faire de moi un paria), et JE N'AVAIS PAS REMARQUE que c'était une réf. à une marque commerciale   :rateau:  :rateau:. Bon jpmiss te confirmera que je suis un abruti mais... bref, quand même, je ne lis pas que le Monde Diplo et je mange pas que des céleris bios nan plus...   

N'empêche que même comme ça je le trouvais achement bien ton Tshirt !!!   



_C'était votre séquence "l'avis du psy" par le Docteur Quetzalk_ 
 :love:


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Que des clichés ici, mais c'est aussi la vie, la vraie, AUCHAN



  :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs tous n'arborent pas ostensiblement  des tshirts griffés


Moi j'ai un ticheurte griffé "MacGeneration", ça compte ? 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> JE N'AVAIS PAS REMARQUE que c'était une réf. à une marque commerciale


Beh moi non plus. :hein: 
C'est grave docteur ?  

_PS: avec un ticheurte "poule" éviter les régions où on pratique le ball-trap_


----------



## quetzalk (25 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _PS: avec un ticheurte "poule" éviter les régions où on pratique le ball-trap_



   :love: MDR !!! j'essaye d'imaginer la scène du ball-trap à poules réelles... pour les grands sportifs uniquement     ...
allons.... 
   *"POOL !"*    :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Boris Vian disait : être ANTI-conformiste c'est exactement la même chose que d'ETRE conformiste...    . La voie que tu cherches petit scarabée n'est-elle pas plutôt dans le NON-conformisme c'est à dire éviter de te référencer toi-même (ben si...) par rapport à ce que tu n'aimes pas !!! Existes pour ce que tu es, pas par rapport à ce que tu n'es pas (suis-je clair... :sleep:   ), _parce que tu le vaux bien !_   !!!
> 
> Nan parce que vivant reclus dans mon 2 pièces du 12ème arrondissement, je n'ai pas la télé, je ne vais jamais à Auchan dans la vraie vie (je sais : ça suffit à faire de moi un paria), et JE N'AVAIS PAS REMARQUE que c'était une réf. à une marque commerciale   :rateau:  :rateau:. Bon jpmiss te confirmera que je suis un abruti mais... bref, quand même, je ne lis pas que le Monde Diplo et je mange pas que des céleris bios nan plus...
> 
> ...




Alors là c'est fort, j'ai presque eu du mal à vous croire... le tshirt qu'on voit le plus au monde peut-être vous ne le connaissiez pas en fait   car qui connaît PUMA reconnaît obligatoirement PONEY.  (enfin sinon après ça relève de la médecine  )



> N'empêche que même comme ça je le trouvais achement bien ton Tshirt !!!



Trop fort ! :love:    


Tu sais, avec ce tshirt je cherche surtout à dérider un peu les gens, et ça marche, après le reste je m'en fous... si, j'aime bien je dois l'avouer, croiser le regard du type qui a le tshirt puma et qui voyant le mien, devient un peu dubitatif, me regarde alors et baisse les yeux un peu gêné, comme si il se sentait un peu con... 
Ah si aussi, les groupes de dindes pas méchantes qui regardent et qui rigolent gentiment en disant "oh regarde il le poney il est rigolo hi hi hi !" 


Nan mais vous l'aviez déjà vu  le tshirt original non ? Sinon vous allez halluciner si vous sortez de chez vous, vous allez croire que tout le monde l'a acheté ou alors que vous avez changé subitement de sphère ! 

Tu sais Quetzalk, mon profil est assez proche du tien qd même, tu le sais d'ailleurs


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :love: MDR !!! j'essaye d'imaginer la scène du ball-trap à poules réelles... pour les grands sportifs uniquement     ...
> allons....
> *"POOL !"*    :mouais:



Je serais déjà licencié si ça existait !  :love:


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _PS: avec un ticheurte "poule" éviter les régions où on pratique le ball-trap_



Pour le ball-trap oki, mais sinon...  
Alors Lorna ? On attend les photos nous hein !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour le ball-trap oki, mais sinon...
> Alors Lorna ? On attend les photos nous hein !!



Arrête après Bassman il va me dire que je fais de la provoc !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour le ball-trap oki, mais sinon...
> Alors Lorna ? On attend les photos nous hein !!



Il faut demander à Foguenne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut demander à Foguenne



:affraid: Tibo !!!!!!!   si t'étais pas une panthère, je me chargerai de ton cas moi !!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut demander à Foguenne



Pas besoin.   :style:


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin.   :style:



nato, tu as mon email hein..


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Tibo !!!!!!!   si t'étais pas une panthère, je me chargerai de ton cas moi !!!



Ah ! Mais mon pelage est noir pas vert !  Quoique au rythme où ça va peut être qu'il y aura des dessous de table va savoir,  on ne peut être sûr de rien


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> nato, tu as mon email hein..



C'est toujours celle-là : jptk@fourreur.org ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

Nan j'ai changé !


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> le tshirt qu'on voit le plus au monde peut-être





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais vous l'aviez déjà vu  le tshirt original non ?


Je ne sais pas de quel monde tu parles, ça doit pas être le même que le mien...  
Je connais ce logo bien sûr et j'ai certainement déjà vu le ticheurte en passant devant un magasin de sport, mais je le vois rarement porté et je ne suis pas assez intoxiqué par les marques de sport pour voir l'allusion. Il faut dire que je fréquente peu les élevages de Ploucs. Tu sais où on peut en trouver que je parfasse ma culture ?  

_c'est de l'humour hein, je n'ai rien contre les ploucs en général ni contre WebO en particulier (private joke)_



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon vous allez halluciner si vous sortez de chez vous, vous allez croire que tout le monde l'a acheté ou alors que vous avez changé subitement de sphère !


C'est pas toi qui hallucine ? Genre t'as bouffé du puma et ça passe pas bien ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

jptkauchan@lavielavraie.com ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

Nan mais je parlais juste de la réalité et on pas du subjectivité, si tu sors dans la rue, si ça t'arrive et bah tu le vois partout ou alors c'est que tu regardes pas les gens qui ont moins de 30 ans et qui ont un look plus ou moins banlieue ou pseudo tendance. C'est pas du tout mon univers non plus, mais jusqu'à preuve du contraire, on vit tous ensemble et moi... je les vois, j'ai pas le choix


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2004)

Ouaip t'as raison je suis un con et un menteur, en réalité toutes les villes du monde sont identique à la tienne...  

_[EDIT] oui j'avais mis tibo, c'était même pas un malentendu, c'était une erreur de frappe (ou de copier-coller je sais plus)  _


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais je parlais juste de la réalité et on pas du subjectivité, si tu sors dans la rue, si ça t'arrive et bah tu le vois partout ou alors c'est que tu regardes pas les gens qui ont moins de 30 ans et qui ont un look plus ou moins banlieue ou pseudo tendance. C'est pas du tout mon univers non plus, mais jusqu'à preuve du contraire, on vit tous ensemble et moi... je les vois, j'ai pas le choix



ah ouais, ça y est Puma 
Mais bon, moi chui un woulf, hein, les puma, et les pumettes, même pas je les regarde  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

Le poney, c'est pas bon, ça donne des aigreurs d'estomac on dirait...   
Est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de s'énerver pour une blague de potache sur un tee-shirt ?    :hein: 

Tout le monde ne semble pas avoir fait le rapprochement entre la marque et la caricature de jptk, ben c'est plutôt bon signe dans un sens, ça prouve que certains ne sont pas encore trop saturés par la pub et le marketing. Mais bon, inutile de s'énerver pour ça. Lé plutôt sympa ce tee-shirt, avec ou sans le mode d'emploi, et c'est ce compte non ? :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip tibo t'as raison je suis un con et un menteur, en réalité toutes les villes du monde sont identique à la tienne...



 Mais de quoi tu parles ? Je cite JPTK dans ce post  clin d'oeil à la demande d'adresse email


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais de quoi tu parles ? Je cite JPTK dans ce post  clin d'oeil à la demande d'adresse email


Non c'est moi qui suis un boulet avec mon clavier   
Je te ferai un schtroumpf pour me faire pardonner


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je te ferai un schtroumpf pour me faire pardonner



Un schtroumpf ?   Je préfère une gratouille derrière l'oreille


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je te ferai un schtroumpf pour me faire pardonner



Cet homme boit, ne l'écoutez plus il est ivre !! :affraid:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

moi aussi je voudrais un beau t-shirt


rose avec ecrit dessus macgeneration et la signature de vous tous


c'est possible??????       



ps : attention jamais refuser quoi que se soit a une femme capricieuse


----------



## Grug (25 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je voudrais un beau t-shirt
> 
> 
> rose avec ecrit dessus macgeneration et la signature de vous tous
> ...


 c'est un schtroumpf ou rien, desolé


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Cet homme boit, ne l'écoutez plus il est ivre !! :affraid:    :rateau:


Toi t'es jaloux paske t'en as pas


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est un schtroumpf ou rien, desolé



bon bon, c'est pas mon "truc" favori le  schtroumpf mais il doit etre signé par vous tous, oki ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

Tu parles de schroumpf ou de schtroumpf  ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de schroumpf ou de schtroumpf  ?




c'est pas la meme chose ? le machin bleu et blanc ?
sais pas moi comment on l'ecrit , j'ai fait un copié/collé     

bref , mettez ce que vous voulez (MAIS DANS LA LIMITE DE LA DECENCE )
et surtout vos signatures !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de schroumpf ou de schtroumpf  ?



ben de schtroumpfs, voyons    :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es jaloux paske t'en as pas



Non, et je m'en passe bien, ça attire le mackie ces machins là !!


----------



## Grug (25 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, et je m'en passe bien, ça attire le mackie ces machins là !!


 :affraid:


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de schroumpf ou de schtroumpf ?


bah, c'est schtroumpf vert et vert schtroumpf !


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2004)

Bon, aucun Schtroumpf ne s'est porté volontaire pour l'occasion (ils avaient probablement peur de voir débarquer mackie), alors c'est le docteur Pink 10.3 qui prend la parole


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

spyro !!!!!!!!!!je prend !!!!!     

op op tous a vos signatures !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, aucun Schtroumpf ne s'est porté volontaire pour l'occasion (ils avaient probablement peur de voir débarquer mackie), alors c'est le docteur Pink 10.3 qui prend la parole


----------



## Grug (25 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, aucun Schtroumpf ne s'est porté volontaire pour l'occasion (ils avaient probablement peur de voir débarquer mackie), alors c'est le docteur Pink 10.3 qui prend la parole


 

.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, aucun Schtroumpf ne s'est porté volontaire pour l'occasion (ils avaient probablement peur de voir débarquer mackie), alors c'est le docteur Pink 10.3 qui prend la parole


----------



## quetzalk (25 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais je parlais juste de la réalité et on pas du subjectivité, si tu sors dans la rue, si ça t'arrive et bah tu le vois partout ou alors c'est que tu regardes pas les gens qui ont moins de 30 ans et qui ont un look plus ou moins banlieue ou pseudo tendance. C'est pas du tout mon univers non plus, mais jusqu'à preuve du contraire, on vit tous ensemble et moi... je les vois, j'ai pas le choix



1) je ne vais jamais "dans la rue" comme tu dis (c'est par là qu'on passe pour aller à Auchan ?)
2) les moins de 30 ans sont maintenant pour moi des crétins d'adolescents :hein:  :hein:  :mouais: 
3) la banlieue  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: ? 

Enfin en tous cas je trouve ça plutôt sympa un thread habillement qui part en quenouille de manière philosophique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Enfin en tous cas je trouve ça plutôt sympa un thread habillement qui part en quenouille de manière philosophique



 c'est ce qu'on appelle en _langage de filles_ "parler chiffons", tout un monde où frétillent les grands esprits !


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip t'as raison je suis un con et un menteur, en réalité toutes les villes du monde sont identique à la tienne...
> 
> _[EDIT] oui j'avais mis tibo, c'était même pas un malentendu, c'était une erreur de frappe (ou de copier-coller je sais plus)  _



Bah alors gamin t'es tout rouge, pourquoi t'es tout énervé comme ça ?  :love: 
Oui nan mais c'est possible, tu as raison, il y a des villes et DES villes, je dois me tromper, allez je m'excuse tu as raison et j'hallucine.    




> Tout le monde ne semble pas avoir fait le rapprochement entre la marque et la caricature de jptk, ben c'est plutôt bon signe dans un sens, ça prouve que certains ne sont pas encore trop saturés par la pub et le marketing. Mais bon, inutile de s'énerver pour ça. Lé plutôt sympa ce tee-shirt, avec ou sans le mode d'emploi, et c'est ce compte non



Tout à fait, merci NAto


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qu'on appelle en _langage de filles_ "parler chiffons", tout un monde où frétillent les grands esprits !



Fallait oser quand même...


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas la grande classe, je sais pas ce que c'est  :style: :



Voilà, pendant 1 semaine il est soumis aux votes sur La FRAISE.com, pour voter, il suffit de cliquer sur le poney, d'aller sur le thermomètre et de faire monter la température en fonction de la note souhaitée (plugin flash nécessaire), au passage c'était loin d'être évident !

Merci à ceux qui voteront ou laisserons un ptit commentaire !


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, pendant 1 semaine il est soumis aux votes sur La FRAISE.com, pour voter, il suffit de cliquer sur le poney, d'aller sur le thermomètre et de faire monter la température en fonction de la note souhaitée (plugin flash nécessaire), au passage c'était loin d'être évident !
> 
> Merci à ceux qui voteront ou laisserons un ptit commentaire !


 c'est fait.  :love: Mais j'ai été obligé d'ouvrir un compte pour pouvoir voter. :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors là c'est fort, j'ai presque eu du mal à vous croire... le tshirt qu'on voit le plus au monde peut-être vous ne le connaissiez pas en fait   car qui connaît PUMA reconnaît obligatoirement PONEY.  (enfin sinon après ça relève de la médecine  )



Juste histoire de décomplexer quetzalk s'il en était besoin, ce dont je doute   Je n'avais absolument pas compris non plus que ce tee-shirt faisait référence à un truc connu  

Faut dire que lozérien d'origine et installé bien au sud, je suis bien persuadé de n'être pas représentatif. Vu que, déjà, pour savoir ce j'ai mis le matin, il faut parfois que je me regarde...   , que j'ai passé 30 ans depuis belle lurette (profitez-en pour lire Henri Calet   ) et que c'est ma femme qui m'achète mes fringues et même mes godasses  à part celles de randonnée. (je sais, c'est la honte  en plus, je l'emmerde quand même avec mes exigences, le critère essentiel pour les fringues étant les poches  )

jptk, organise une formation sur le look, je veux bien m'inscrire (enfin, si c'est toi qui la fait parce que je pense que ça ne serait pas triste, si c'est madame Figaro, je m'abstiens  ).


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Juste histoire de décomplexer quetzalk s'il en était besoin, ce dont je doute   Je n'avais absolument pas compris non plus que ce tee-shirt faisait référence à un truc connu
> 
> Faut dire que lozérien d'origine et installé bien au sud, je suis bien persuadé de n'être pas représentatif. Vu que, déjà, pour savoir ce j'ai mis le matin, il faut parfois que je me regarde...   , que j'ai passé 30 ans depuis belle lurette (profitez-en pour lire Henri Calet   ) et que c'est ma femme qui m'achète mes fringues et même mes godasses  à part celles de randonnée. (je sais, c'est la honte  en plus, je l'emmerde quand même avec mes exigences, le critère essentiel pour les fringues étant les poches  )
> 
> jptk, organise une formation sur le look, je veux bien m'inscrire (enfin, si c'est toi qui la fait parce que je pense que ça ne serait pas triste, si c'est madame Figaro, je m'abstiens  ).



Tu veux être relooké comme à "c'est mon choix" (tu sais la Marianne ? La conne de la télé... mais si une vrai radasse tu vois maintenant ?    )

Bon sinon c'est un tshirt pour jeunes, pseudo jeunes, enfants, vieux jeunes, jeunes vieux, donc voilà, tu dois pas faire partie de cette jolie petite clique ! 

Jamais je me ferai habiller par ma femme, je veux bien qu'elle m'essuie au toilettes, mais les fringues, JAMAIS !  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Merci à ceux qui voteront ou laisserons un ptit commentaire !



A voté!


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Jamais je me ferai habiller par ma femme, je veux bien qu'elle m'essuie au toilettes, mais les fringues, JAMAIS !  :rateau:



   

Rassure-toi, je m'habille encore tout seul : ma femme m'achète les fringues, elle ne m'habille pas


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-toi, je m'habille encore tout seul : ma femme m'achète les fringues, elle ne m'habille pas


 Et tu te déshabilles tout seul aussi ?..


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-toi, je m'habille encore tout seul : ma femme m'achète les fringues, elle ne m'habille pas



 Bah oui heureusement !    C'est bien ce que j'avais compris et c'est ce que je voulais dire. C'est déjà plutôt moi qui "habille" ma copine, je voudrais pas qu'elle m'achète des fringues, ça oscillerait toujours entre "tendance" du moment, type "clone", ou alors truc complètement hors norme à mettre au placard et à ressortir 20 ans après sur une autre planète ou alors pour carnaval  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> c'est ma femme qui m'achète mes fringues et même mes godasses




superrrrr !!!!!!    


voila un homme que j'aurais aimé avoir      :love:


----------

